# [fixed] IPB Errors when browsing threads



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

```
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
```
*Attention Tempers:
Posting is currently broken. Probably because of a server side error.
Current fixes that work include quoting someone within a thread.
Also, adding a link to your post will make it visible.
Additionally, having spoiler tags in your post will make your post viewable.*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 17, 2011)

What? There's nothing in your post
Oh this one?

IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 17, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> ```
> IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
> IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
> IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
> ...


with this going on I can see only quoted posts, the rest are blank.


----------



## granville (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm unsure if this post will show up, but there seems to be a glitch that also is deleting posts, like your own is invisible (or blank).


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Samething happen to me, I actually post the same thing about this, but right after I did, ace faith got post the same problem as well.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 17, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Strange! The text is gone after enter any message...


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 17, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> I'm unsure if this post will show up, but there seems to be a glitch that also is deleting posts, like your own is invisible (or blank).
> QUOTEGoddamn, can you see this? I think I can bypass this.
> 
> Guys, talk in quotes.


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> I'm unsure if this post will show up, but there seems to be a glitch that also is deleting posts, like your own is invisible (or blank).


Yup. But they are visible again if you quote and preview them.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> I'm unsure if this post will show up, but there seems to be a glitch that also is deleting posts, like your own is invisible (or blank).


You can only see it when you quote it. Weird.


----------



## Tux' (Feb 17, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, I also got a picture of the error, it pops up above the banner...


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 17, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your messages are fine though... Oh! I think the problem fixed itself.


----------



## saviorkross (Feb 17, 2011)

Ironically, I got the error upon entering here, and it seems to have blocked out both posts above me. Wonder if mine will show. Anyways, to see what they said, you can ''quote'' their post.

Image:






//edit//
Apparently I was slow on the response. 8)

//double edit, testing
http://


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> You can only see it when you quote it. Weird.


Appears to be a server-side error, seeing how the errors are coming from a forbidden folder on GBAtemp. Time to upgrade IPB? Perhaps, but slightly irrelevant to the matter at hand.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can post if I quote something, if I don't you can't see it. look at the others.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 17, 2011)

Test? I wonder...

EDIT: Editing also fixes this.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 17, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Test? I wonder...
> 
> EDIT: Editing also fixes this.


fail


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Test? I wonder...
> 
> EDIT: Editing also fixes this.


No it doesn't. I still can't see yours unless quoted.


----------



## Splych (Feb 17, 2011)

so any fixes by any chance ?
this is a really annoying bother


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Test? I wonder...
> 
> EDIT: Editing also fixes this.
> Sadly, it doesn't. Only on your end. When you refresh, it will revert back to being hidden.
> _*Quoting someone else will allow your post to be seen.*_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 17, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> so any fixes by any chance ?
> this is a really annoying bother



Give them time to work on it!  It's only just happened! lol


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

```
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
```
*Attention Tempers:
Posting is currently broken. Probably because of a server side error.
Current fixes that work include quoting someone within a thread.
Also, adding a link to your post will make it visible.
Additionally, having spoiler tags in your post will make your post viewable.*


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 17, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamnit.

Well, that was a fail. Anyways, I wonder WTF is going on.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what happen to cause this. Pretty weird problem.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 17, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I BLAME SPIKEY.

2/16/11, the day that Spikey stole our text.


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Goddamnit.
> 
> Well, that was a fail. Anyways, I wonder WTF is going on.


Probably just a server-side error. It'll be done when it'll be done, as TrolleyDave said


----------



## Raika (Feb 17, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I thought it was my browser screwing up lol. Hope this gets fixed soon. ^~^


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 17, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look likes entire thread on this forum becomes blanked message...


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 17, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I thought it was my browser screwing up lol. Hope this gets fixed soon. ^~^


you have to quote someone else for it to work.


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I thought it was my browser screwing up lol. Hope this gets fixed soon. ^~^


Dare I say that this is an early PokéNoob attack? Perhaps we should shelter in our bunker, see if everyone's alri-





 They stormed the base......


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't see a gosh darn post. Heres the message I'm getting at the top of the screen:

IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 17, 2011)

I've also noticed this.
Hopefully, it gets fixed soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Edit:*


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> I can't see a gosh darn post. Heres the message I'm getting at the top of the screen:
> 
> IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)


Probably what Ace Faith said, side server problem. Will just have to wait until it's fixed.

*Posts merged*

Just a  test.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 17, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> asdfasdf



The posts that seem to be affected are clean posts.  Any posts that have a url, quote or spoiler in them seem to be unaffected.

Please give the admin team some time to work on the problem.  If you come across any other information relating to the problem, like types of posts that aren't affected etc., then please post them in here.  Just remember to include a quote/spoiler in your post to ensure the post is visible.  And please try to keep the "I can't see posts" posts to a minimum! lol  Thanks everyone.


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be patient ... and stop quoting useless lines ;-)


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

-snip-
Quoting Confirmed Helps
ADDING A LINK WILL HELP?


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 17, 2011)

Spoiler



hurr


there should be some warning on the homepage, so people don't get worried.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 17, 2011)

So as long as I have some kind of BBcode in my post, it won't disappear?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 17, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, just noticed that and fixed it.  The quote has to include both a date and post variable for it to be effective.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 17, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The posts that seem to be affected are clean posts.  Any posts that have a url, quote or spoiler in them seem to be unaffected.
> 
> Please give the admin team some time to work on the problem.  If you come across any other information relating to the problem, like types of posts that aren't affected etc., then please post them in here.  Just remember to include a quote/spoiler in your post to ensure the post is visible.  And please try to keep the "I can't see posts" posts to a minimum! lol  Thanks everyone.


Cool, I'm saving your quote to the clipboard and appending it to every post I make until this clears up


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The posts that seem to be affected are clean posts.  Any posts that have a url, quote or spoiler in them seem to be unaffected.
> 
> Please give the admin team some time to work on the problem.  If you come across any other information relating to the problem, like types of posts that aren't affected etc., then please post them in here.  Just remember to include a quote/spoiler in your post to ensure the post is visible.  And please try to keep the "I can't see posts" posts to a minimum! lol  Thanks everyone.



Editing a blank post with a self quote failed.

Removing the quote by editing blank the message too


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 17, 2011)

I think putting in a code box works too.  


```
_
```

Dammit, it worked on the DQVI hype thread, but not here for some reason.


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

```
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
```
*Attention Tempers:
Posting is currently broken. Probably because of a server side error.
Current fixes that work include quoting someone within a thread.
Also, adding a link to your post will make it visible.
Additionally, having spoiler tags in your post will make your post viewable.*


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

Current fixes posted in OP. Gonna try spoiler tags



Spoiler



LETS SEE!


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> I think putting in a code box works too.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Quoting a blank message reveals the quoted message. I first saw the change in the header when I was answering  in the mag.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 17, 2011)

Testing Subscript
Testing Superscript
Testing Strikethrough





*Bold*
_Italics_
Underline
Testing images

Adding an image link proved effective.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Current fixes posted in OP. Gonna try spoiler tags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoilers seem to work.


----------



## Ryupower (Feb 17, 2011)

Spoiler



i think there many people pressing F5 over and over to see if DQVI is out

so the site is getting hit hard and lagging


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

Wolvenreign said:
			
		

> Testing Subscript
> Testing Superscript
> Testing Strikethrough
> 
> ...


All of them fail.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 17, 2011)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Cool, I'm saving your quote to the clipboard and appending it to every post I make until this clears up



I reckon it's just that your Shinobi skills are so honed and effective they've spilled out onto the forum and turned it into a haven for stealthiness!


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

Does this work?
[/p]


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Does this work?
> [/p]


Failed it is blank ( in your message)

Weird the header is affected only on first page here


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Does this work?
> [/p]



Lol... fail! Just QUOTE it from someone post!


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

Image tags DO NOT help.


----------



## saviorkross (Feb 17, 2011)

Personally a fan of blank urls. Makes it look like it's fixed. =]

http://


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were just testing to see if other methods work.
Someone try youtube yet?


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 17, 2011)

Blank URLs, eh? Testing.

http://


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 17, 2011)

Let's see if Youtube tags work...

[youtube]KDwODbl3muE[/youtube]

EDIT: Youtube tags don't work. Added URL so my post will work.

STUFF


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

CODEhttp://
Blank URL is blank. Unobtrusive, and lets us post!


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Let's see if Youtube tags work...
> Fail :-)
> Quick Access ( on the left editing box ) failure too :
> QUOTE403 Forbidden
> nginx/0.8.54


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 17, 2011)

Testing 1-2-3.... Have a message?

Testing Image...


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

Funny how the YouTube tags work on my end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Testing 1-2-3.... Have a message?
> 
> Testing Image...


Failed, not seeing post

Not seeing yours either Ace Faith.


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

```
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
```
*Attention Tempers:
Posting is currently broken. Probably because of a server side error.
Current fixes that work include quoting someone within a thread.
Also, adding a link to your post will make it visible.
Additionally, having spoiler tags in your post will make your post viewable.*


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Failed, not seeing post



Never mind! Sound likes VIRUS inflected on this forum....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 17, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> This quote intentionally modified by the CIA.



Looks like Ask GBAtemp is unaffected as well.  Although I don't know if that helps at all.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmm...I wonder if this is the work of a rogue agent of Nintendo. After all, this did happen mere moments after the official dump of DQVI was revealed.


Oh, and here's what I use for my mandatory blank URL.

```
[url][/url]
```
http://


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

Edit: NVM, I just looked back and he put something there, my page must have not load right.


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

For now, we live and thrive on URL tags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Looks like Ask GBAtemp is unaffected as well.  Although I don't know if that helps at all.


Changing skin won't help but lofi version is *unaffected* ;-)


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mobile GBAtemp is also unaffected.


----------



## signz (Feb 17, 2011)

http://This way or what?
But damn, what the s/f is happening? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways (to DQ6), it seems like the latest loaders from 02/13/11 kinda failed, so I'm using the ones from the 1.8.5.rar and guess what, no more looping dreams!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 17, 2011)

Testing 1-2-3 again....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2011)

can't see anything...


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

But we didn't dump the ROM ourselves (if I'm understanding what's going on correctly), so there would be no reason for a sabotage...
http://


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Testing 1-2-3 again....


nothing is there.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 17, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Testing 1-2-3 again....



Lol... my post failed!


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 17, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could it be that whatever framework normal GBATemp is using is behind this?

Did you check that PHP file the IPB error was referring to? Or did you say that you couldn't access that?


----------



## Maverick_z (Feb 17, 2011)

hacked maybe??


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes nothing was lost so far just a code editing bug


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 17, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> let me guess dq6 is out and it's stuffing up the server?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> hacked maybe??


Wouldn't we then get a "H4XX00RE'D BY S(RIP7KIDDI3-69" On the front page, then?


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 17, 2011)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> hacked maybe??



Mebbeh. Could be a DQ-loving hacker who wants to see the main source for news of it's dumping to die so that the launch of DQVI will be "successful".


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> hacked maybe??
> 
> nope just a bug!


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

```
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
```
*Attention Tempers:
Posting is currently broken. Probably because of a server side error.
Current fixes that work include quoting someone within a thread.
Also, adding a link to your post will make it visible.
Additionally, having spoiler tags in your post will make your post viewable.*


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Maverick_z said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I think it's just a error on the site, give the admins time and the bug will be fixed.


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

failed


----------



## haddad (Feb 17, 2011)

hope this get's fixed soon google! lol just added a random link so my post appears


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> colors


nope nothing.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 17, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> ```
> :unsure:[color="#00FF00"]colors[/color]
> ```
> 
> ...



Fixed.

Edit: I mean, I quoted your posts for you so they'd show up.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 17, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> hope this get's fixed soon google! lol just added a random link so my post appears



Didn't work.


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

blank url works

```
[url="http://"]blank url works[/url]
```
You can browse the lofi version ( except if you want a clear version with no comments )... Good night!


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm just gonna go to bed and see in the morning weather or not this is fixed. I hope it gets fixed.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm getting by the errors invisibly by posting this:

```
[url="http://gbatemp.net"] [/url]
```
 
EDIT: Shouldn't someone front-page this or put a warning banner on top like what we did with the Canada Copyright thingy?


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 17, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I'm getting by the errors invisibly by posting this:
> 
> ```
> [url="http://gbatemp.net"] [/url]
> ...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 17, 2011)

Posting invisible stuff =D? Like ZOMG!!! I likes xD


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 17, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

>


Lulz, literally a blank post. That is like...against da rules xD.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 17, 2011)

Ugh, never mind.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 17, 2011)

@Cuelhu: You didn't say anything the warning banner I mentioned though. I don't even think you were here for the banner either.
It was a red 26ish-pixel banner that stretched at the top of every page on the 'Temp alerting people about the issue.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 17, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> You didn't mention the warning banner I mentioned though. I don't even think you were here for the banner either.
> It was a red 26ish-pixel banner that stretched at the top of every page on the 'Temp alerting people about the issue.


I was just supporting the idea. My post was invisible due to the glitch..


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 17, 2011)

Just wanted to test this.


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

Tested   .

With a full blank   h t t p : / /  is added  automatically but is not seen


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 17, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

>



FAIL?


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

My flag is missing ?


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

```
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
```
*Attention Tempers:
Posting is currently broken. Probably because of a server side error.
Current fixes that work include quoting someone within a thread.
Also, adding a link to your post will make it visible.
Additionally, having spoiler tags in your post will make your post viewable.*


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Tested   .
> 
> With a full blank   h t t p : / /  is added  automatically but is not seen



Sorry for the double post. Hope it will be fixed too.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2011)

yep still can't see anything


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 17, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> yep still can't see anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YayMii (Feb 17, 2011)

Testing the shortened URL fix now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
EDIT: Tested it. Works better with a space in the middle: 
	
	



```
[url] [/url]
```
The space allows editing, because putting it without the space will cause it to show up as http://.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 17, 2011)

An error at a IPB function? It's getting really hard to read some posts... =/


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

The spoiler method is fine too.

When you are in edit mode you can see everything.



Spoiler



Posting is currently broken. Probably because of a server side error.
Current fixes that work include quoting someone within a thread.
Also, adding a link to your post will make it visible.
Additionally, having spoiler tags in your post will make your post viewable.
Lofi version is working.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh was it fixed yet? guess not yet xD


----------



## Snailface (Feb 17, 2011)

double post -- I deserve a slow death


----------



## Snailface (Feb 17, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> yep still can't see anything


This reminds me of the time where everybody was invisible in online Red Dead Redemption. Remember that? Lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: This is kinda fun. Sorry for the double post, though


----------



## lukecop80 (Feb 17, 2011)

well this won't do


----------



## Snailface (Feb 17, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> well this won't do


You have to quote somebody (not yourself) to be seen. Them's the rules of this alternate dimension.

Edit: You can also see an invisible post by quoting it (just read it then hit your browsers "back button").


----------



## BloodyFlame (Feb 17, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What an amazing, convenient alternate dimension.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 17, 2011)

Wanted to test this


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 17, 2011)

I am having a post disappearing error as well. I wish it could be fixed with a Firefox add-on until the moderators and admins fix this problem.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2011)

this is messed up


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 17, 2011)

Just add this 

```
[url="http://%20"] [/url]
```
to your posts and they will show up....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 17, 2011)

At least it's not as bad as the related glitch we've been having recently of the posts being totally lost. I'm guessing by now the admins are fully aware of the problem?


Spoiler



Well this is fun isn't it! Is it weird that I have a sense of excitement when something goes wrong? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







EDIT: Posts are still visible from in a member's profile portal (the 5 most recent threads and posts).


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 17, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> EDIT: Posts are still visible from in a member's profile portal (the 5 most recent threads and posts).


Last 10 Posts [ In reverse order ] are visible under your edit panel when you reply or as said before everything is fine with the lofi version ( so nothing is lost it is just an annoying bug )


----------



## Costello (Feb 17, 2011)

all finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*closed*


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 17, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> all finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Costello


----------



## Ace (Feb 17, 2011)

```
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] preg_replace() [function.preg-replace]: Unknown modifier ')' (Line: 1032 of /sources/global_functions.php)
```
*Attention Tempers:
Posting is currently broken. Probably because of a server side error.
Current fixes that work include quoting someone within a thread.
Also, adding a link to your post will make it visible.
Additionally, having spoiler tags in your post will make your post viewable.*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 17, 2011)

Elza said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------

